# Wise bench seats



## Falcon76 (Nov 8, 2010)

Like new back to back bench seats, plastic bases .$200 obo
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app
Cash and carry no shipping.Ravenna,Ohio
40 " long x 29" wide , 18" high at seat,31" high at backrest.
Sold


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## Falcon76 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sold

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------

